
This is a call to arms: Shitty Popups must die - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/this-is-a-call-to-arms-shitty-popups-must-die-ad464dab874f
======
SteveParker60
Is this supposed to be satire? On my device, I see two pop-ups on that site -
a do-not-track popup and an _unclosable_ open-in-app popup, as well as a bar
at the top which obscures content.

